
Show HN: CryptoRoulette  how much is worth now $1,000 of cryptos from last year - ciocan42
https://github.com/ciocan/cryptoroulette
======
hal9000xp
From investment point of view, focusing on missed opportunities in the past is
extremely addictive and counterproductive. I was suffered from this bad habit
for years.

If you want to improve your performance, you have to focus on the present
moment. Right now history has been made! Think of the present! What you would
think on Friday, January 7th, 2022 year, as an excellent opportunity to make a
fortune available somewhere on Sunday, January 7th, 2018 year.

I find that mindset is extremely helpful.

~~~
Axsuul
What if the real missed opportunity is not investing in yourself or a new
business?

------
ikeboy
Choosing from the top 250 now biases it upwards.

If you did the same for the top 250 stocks by market cap you should
significantly beat the market with the same methods.

Also, not all these coins were around a year ago. Does the code handle that or
just return nonsense? Edit: trying manually returns "Oh Nooooo!!! I just broke
the blockchain. Please try again."

~~~
ciocan42
Thanks for the input. It picks randomly from the list; if the coin is not
listed at that time it chose another one until fits. "Oh Nooo" error is
returned when cryptocompare api fails.

~~~
ikeboy
If you want to fix the bias issue, take the top 250 from a year ago and choose
randomly from them.

------
voisin
The grammar of this post title makes my head hurt.

------
techaddict009
We made similar thing i a bit different and easy to use way:
[https://www.cryptoground.com/what-if](https://www.cryptoground.com/what-if)

You can choose the coin you wish and historical date you want to check it ROI.

We had got featured on PH for the same :D

Some of the top currencies ROI wise: [https://ph-
files.imgix.net/23c6487b-8e58-4d54-b2d3-572051dae...](https://ph-
files.imgix.net/23c6487b-8e58-4d54-b2d3-572051dae9b1)

Do provide your comments & feedback :)

------
ttoinou
Buggy ?

    
    
      I have now worth of
      $6,047,951.74
    
      $6,034,174.96
      OmiseGo
    

but on
[https://www.cryptocompare.com/coins/omg/overview](https://www.cryptocompare.com/coins/omg/overview)
:

    
    
      Start Date
      23/06/2017
    

Less than a year ago

~~~
b4lancesh33t
It picks a random date last year as well.

------
sli
I've found Cryptocompare to be unreliable and to often have outdated
information. For example, it showed IOTA at 1 cent for a solid week after its
first big rise.

------
hasa
What is worth of 1.000.000$ of BTC or any other cryptocurrency? Can you go to
Bitcoin bank and tell: "Put my money in dollars to this suitcase now" ?

~~~
jstanley
Can you go to a fiat bank and ask for a million dollars to be put in a
suitcase?

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Yes but not without giving them a few days warning.

Typically the most you can get out of a major branch of a national chain on a
moments notice would be $100,000 max. This changes a lot at the regional level
and based on the individual bank and the amount of risk they have from
robberies.

My credit union couldn't even let us withdraw $20,000 in cash when my business
needed it.

------
eekdd
You have no idea how this hurts. I worked for crypto company for 20 months,
but due depression did not took any crypto.

~~~
derefr
I worked at several crypto companies, but since they were all nascent startups
in Canada I wasn’t being paid enough to actually afford to invest any money in
crypto. :/

